# *** help *** dog just ate unsoaked sugar beet... ***



## Bowen4Horses (25 February 2010)

i just brought a bucket of sugar beet into the kitchen to soak it. put kettle onto boil, nipped to check on kids... came back... dog (who has a whole frigging bowl of food left) was tucking into the sugarbeet (unsoaked)

do i need to do anything? call a vet?!?!? give him lots of water? i'd guess he's eaten approx 3 cup fuls of the sugarbeet flakes (think it's speedibeet)

help! 

p.s. he's a boxer if that's any help?


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 February 2010)

I don't think it will be a huge panic, I wouldn't give him any tea, make sure he keeps drinking and don't let him hoon around too much or do anything exciteable or stressful. If his abdomen gets distended/blows out or he starts coughing/gagging, vet.


----------



## mattilda (25 February 2010)

Ring your vet and check.  I would withold any water until you have. Hope he's OK.
Just read CCs reply and have conflicting opinions it would seem. My thinking is that water would make it swell but then again his digestive juices could well do the same thing.


----------



## Selkie (25 February 2010)

Recently read an article in a free magazine written by a vet from the Dick vet school who said soaking sugar beet was a myth and it could and is fed unsoaked! Not prepared to try it myself tho


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 February 2010)

Yeah Mattilda I noticed that! If it was only three cups I wouldn't panic too much, but I do agree if OP is worried, the vet is the best person to ask, rather than us and our water/no water advice


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (25 February 2010)

Make sure he has plenty of water, don't feed him anything else and kick him out regularly tonight.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I really wouldn't worry - mine eat it all the time along with pony nuts, chaff, bird food..........


----------



## Bowen4Horses (25 February 2010)

rang vet, all okay... phew! 

i worked out it was only a cup or two, vet said it's fine, just to keep an eye on him. apparently the quick soak beet is already part soaked or something anyway. 

grrr... i wouldn't mind, but i spend my life trying to make him interested in food. i change his food monthly to keep him interested in it. i add all sorts of strange things to his dinner to make him eat it... and yet it sits there... untouched... 

but, put a bucket of sugarbeet down... and he acts like he's never eaten in his life. maybe i'll start adding that to his food from now on... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





thank you all X


----------



## kirstyhen (25 February 2010)

Too late but I thought I'd add my twopenneth 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Our Nutrition Lecturer always told us Sugar Beet doesn't swell to the same extent in Hydrocholric acid as it does in water, so although she wouldn't advise feeding it in huge amounts, there is no need to panic hugely at small amounts being ingested. 
Also most compound feeds contain unsoaked Sugar Beet.


----------

